# افتقاد العضو AdmanTios



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2018)

عضو من الأعضاء  الجميله الى حبيتهم من قلبى فعلا ذى أعضاء كتير هنا....
 اختفى مره واحده من 2014  بس روحه الجميله مقدرش أنساها .... ذى ناس كتير ...
بس مدام اخضر يبقى فيه حد يعرفه او يقدر يوصل له و يطمنا عليه ...

ياريت لو حد بيوصل له يسلم عليه و يطمنا عليه 
ربنا يطمنا عليه ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2018)

ايه ؟
محدش يعرف له طريق؟


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2018)

مابعرفوا حقيقة بس ربنا قادر يطمنا عليه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يونيو 2018)

انا اعرف طريقه هه .. ممكن أعمل معاكي ديل وابلغه رسالة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





آمين هو بخير وكل أخ غاب .. 

كتير منعرفش عنهم شيء .. آمين ربنا يرعي الكل ..

Admantios

 بإذن ربنا ابلغه رسالتك .. 

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2018)

ههههههههههههههههههه يعنى انت الى فى ايدك الحل ههههههههه
طب ياسيدى طمنا عليه  --- و ابعت السلام--
  عايز تعمل ديل هههههه هو مفيش حاجه ببلاش  فى الزمن دا ههههههههه مش كفايا الكهربه و البنزيييييييييييييييييين واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء هههههههههههههه


لا بجد فرحت جدا انك تقدر تطمنا عليه 
 ربنا يباركك و يحميك


----------



## AdmanTios (26 فبراير 2020)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عضو من الأعضاء  الجميله الى حبيتهم من قلبى فعلا ذى أعضاء كتير هنا....
> اختفى مره واحده من 2014  بس روحه الجميله مقدرش أنساها .... ذى ناس كتير ...
> بس مدام اخضر يبقى فيه حد يعرفه او يقدر يوصل له و يطمنا عليه ...
> 
> ...



موجود أختي الغالية
كانت فترة مريرة بالعمل
لكن كحسب مشيئة رب المجد
كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير
خالص الشكر لإفتقادك الغالي أختي العزيزة


----------

